# Change of Conditions in Critical Skills Visa



## satheesh420 (Feb 13, 2018)

Is anybody here underwent the process of modifying the conditions in Critical Skills Visa.

For me, to enter the RSA, I got the initial visa which is meant for 12 months, now I need to change the conditions and extend the visa as I have been employed in a company based out of Joburg.

Information about this would be helpful for a smoother process.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

satheesh420 said:


> Is anybody here underwent the process of modifying the conditions in Critical Skills Visa.
> 
> For me, to enter the RSA, I got the initial visa which is meant for 12 months, now I need to change the conditions and extend the visa as I have been employed in a company based out of Joburg.
> 
> Information about this would be helpful for a smoother process.


Hi Satheesh,

Basically you need to submit all the documents which you submitted for initial visa.
You can follow the below thread for details.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...tting-new-job-offer-sa-thru-one-year-csv.html

One relief is you need not have to get SA PCC, as it is now available in VFS through biometrics itself.
Let me know if you need further details as I too extended my visa last year.


----------

